
An idea and a MVP, is it worth to continue? - awame
https://www.indiehackers.com/post/an-idea-and-a-mvp-is-it-worth-to-continue-d21bd21898
======
MattGaiser
I think a lot of money could be made with a decent GUI for managing
geographical data. It is such a pain in the ass.

~~~
awame
Thanks for the comment. Did you try the demo
([https://www.thedatapond.net/demo](https://www.thedatapond.net/demo)) ? The
GUI is not good enough ? What can we improve ?

